

Feel Like a Wallflower? Maybe It’s Your Facebook Wall  - codelion
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/10/business/10ping.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss

======
cantbecool
Being a college student and currently supporting my mother and I, I often feel
what the author calls FOMO, or "fear of missing out." Every time I go on
Facebook or Twitter, I see my friends having a great time doing fun,
entertaining activities with their group of friends. Even though occasionally
I'm invited to their excursions, I have to politely decline since I'm usually
working on the weekends, and inaddition, I simply do not have the capital to
go out anyway. I've gradually gotten over it though once I came to realization
they, my college friends, are simply spending their parents hard earned money
on essentially nonsense.

~~~
mickt
It's also quite possible that you have a more fulfilling life. Just because
people are gallivanting hither and thither does make their lives better.

Also, the hard work your doing now may aid you in later years with a work
ethic your friends might not have. Which will instill you to work 3 years
straight with-out a break on your amazing startup and retire at the age of 29.
;)

